# no title could do this one justice, !



## tribalwind (Dec 9, 2006)

meet james, the drunk narcaleptic freeclimbing treecutter ?


this is wrong on so many levels...
might wanna skip the ending adverts..


----------



## chinch bug (Dec 9, 2006)

*wow?!*

That is a scene right out of jackass the movie. Do you think that guy is alive today?


----------



## JTinaTree (Dec 10, 2006)

This one needs to be on the National Drug Free Campaign.Don't do Drugs people!!!!


----------



## LightningLoader (Dec 11, 2006)

*That's one wild video*

You know I'm usually against people being on welfare or unemployment, but in this case I would say give it to James. That guy doesn't need to be working. 

Reminds me of this guy Frank that worked on our house. Got the job because the normal stucco guys refused to work so high up. Put the wrong finish on the stucco. Painted before letting it cure, then moved on into other areas of the house where he proceeded to hang windows inside out (locks facing out should have tipped him off). Needless to say Frank is not coming back for any more projects no matter how small. I wouldn't trust him to rake pine straw.


----------



## Grigory (Dec 12, 2006)

I for a long time saw this video, maybe in on this forum, maybe in on ********, maybe at Butch.
However I have lost this links. 
I very much for a long time want to ask: It is "special performance", or antiadvertising?
From whence this video has appeared and who the author?
Maybe this information is contains in this movie, but I badly speak in English and I can not understand.
Can please anybody explain it to me?


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 12, 2006)

I think it is definiately an act. How could anyone allow anybody to operate a chainssaw with that conditon.


----------



## joesawer (Apr 9, 2007)

I think I saw this guy in Anniston AL around '96.
We were taking down a dead and badly decomposed oak with a bucket truck. We watched amazed as at the nieghbors house this guy or someone very much like him (can there be two?) was using a garden hose for a life line. He was using a bow saw to cut limbs of a green oak tree onto the roof. They would split and peel down onto the roof then he would saw the butt off and it would smack the roof. 
After a couple of hours of this, he wobbled over to our job and smelling like a brewery asked for a me for a job. He told me that he was a climber and that he worked hurricanes. 
I never saw or heard of him agian, he sure looked and acted like this guy.


----------



## Black Ox (Dec 21, 2011)

*Hands Down Funniest video*

Im gonna book mark that one forsure


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice rehash of an old thread. I love it. Not sure James realizes he F'ed up.


----------



## murphy4trees (Dec 21, 2011)

the link has been at the top of this thread for years.. JPS put it up there as a sticky...


----------



## greendohn (Dec 21, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange: THATS SSOooo FUNNY !!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

